# New to OB/GYN



## cedwards (Oct 2, 2007)

I just started a new job coding OB/GYN (I coded for gastroenterology for 5 1/2 years). Any resources, notes, suggestions or information you can pass my way would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## amjordan (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi Christina,

ACOG's website http://www.acog.com/departments/dept_web.cfm?recno=6 is a must.  They also have some excellent coding publications that you can purchase.  If you ever have the opportunity to attend one of Melanie Witt, RN, CPC-OGS, MA workshops or seminars I would highly recommend it.  Also, if your office has a subscription to the OB-Gyn Coding Alert their website has a listserv that you can join.


----------

